# Office of the president elect?????



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Great, but there is no such thing. I'll give him a chance, but I sure wish he would stop pretending like a child.



> President-elect Barack Obama is looking very presidential these days. When he makes an announcement, he is ringed by American flags and stands behind a lectern that has a very presidential-looking placard announcing "The Office of the President-Elect."
> 
> But the props are merely that. Under the Constitution, there is no such thing as the Office of the President-elect. Technically, Obama will not even become the president-elect until the Electoral College convenes after the second Wednesday in December and elects him based on the results of the Nov. 4 general election, as stated in the Constitution.
> 
> ...


----------



## willythekid (Jan 21, 2008)

I know that you are not hoping that he is going to fail Plainsman.... but I do think there is a certain amount of conservatives on this forum that do hope he fails just to justify their vote. I think that he should be getting reading for the mess that is ahead of him. Me thinks that is being responsible. Only my opinion. I haven't been on here as much as I have in the past but I hope that people will relize that the sky isn't falling, that all liberal-minded people aren't out to take your guns away, that we need to protect our natural resources. I know that we can't all agree, and that is a good called democracy, but I think that things can get better and hopefully will. I hope everyone that I talked to in the past in this forum had and will have a great hunting season and I know that this will forum continue to voice the feelings of sportsman in the area.....and Me thinks that is a good idea.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

willythekid said:


> that all liberal-minded people aren't out to take your guns away


No, only the most vocal ones with the most clout are. :lol:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Obama's hubrus is only exceeded by his sheer, pure and utter arrogance.

or so it seems to me


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Willy I like your post, barebackjacks, and DecoyDummy's. I always keep saying hope for the best and prepare for the worst. Never have I wanted to be so wrong so much. 
I wish one party of the other would get it right. Pro environmental and leave my guns alone. Also, shut the border down, I don't care if it takes claymores. Some say they have the same rights as we do. I say it wasn't their ancestors that died for our freedoms building this nation, and they didn't come here legally.
Yes, I am happy he is preparing. It's much better than letting things slide. I just wish he wouldn't hang that sign up like he did the presidential seal during the campaign. It's either child like or arrogant, or both.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Plainsman ... I'll get into this in more depth at some point I am certain ... but Obama scares the bejesus out of me.

He is NOT just another Liberal Democrate. This guy is an enemy of our Constitution.

He views the Constitution as flawed ... flawed in that it enumerates things the Federal Government CAN NOT do. He is interested in things the Federal Government MUST do and there in lies it's flaw (in Obama's mind). And I am not putting words in his mouth, he has stated this exactly.

He is a proponent of "General Welfare" think ... as opposed to "Individual Rights" think.

The purpose of the Constitution was to prevent and prohibit that which Obama persues. Obama is indeed engaging in a "Counter Revolution" to what our Founding Fathers put in place some 220 years ago


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

DecoyDummy said:


> Plainsman ... I'll get into this in more depth at some point I am certain ... but Obama scares the bejesus out of me.
> 
> He is NOT just another Liberal Democrate. This guy is an enemy of our Constitution.
> 
> ...


I goofed and hit edit instead of quote on your post DecoyDummy. I hope I got it back together right.

I think your right, but in fairness to our liberal friends who voted for him I will give him a chance. However, the preparation he is doing looks like it's aimed right at the second amendment. I hope that by trying to be fair the liberals on here will respect that and drop the partisanship. I know some would rather give up their guns and all freedom before admitting their messiah could do anything wrong, but there are some with an open mind. Some think this is a game they want to win at any cost, but some are more concerned about America. With those their is still a connection and if that's true then their is still a chance to hold back a destructive attack against any portion of our constitution. They can only succeed if they can continue to divide us.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Plainsman,

While I typically agree with you I disagree on this one... Whether it's perceived or real, the public believes there is a lack of leadership right now! Some of this is common with any lame duck president but I applaud him for atleast creating "the perception" of a president when a lot of folks feel there isn't one. I am not an Obama supporter but right now I think it's best that he is taking the reigns.....


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

See thats a problem in and of itself. Just because the mindless masses feel that GW is nolonger fit to lead, the fact he remains that he is president and deserves our support from now untill the instant Obama is sworn in. That is when Obama will be president and thats when he will deserve the respect the president earns.

I keep hearing how we need to give Obama the chance he has earned, thats fine, Im willing to support him as president, whether or not I agree with all his policies. (This doesnt mean I'll blindly support all his policies, just that I wont be participating in all the Lynching and otehr racist jokes that are already running rampant) The funny thing though is the kind of people that are telling me to support Obama even though I voted McCain are the same kinda people that are looking to the president elect for the leadership he doesnt hold.

And Obama is playing em hook line and sinker. There in lies the problem. Hypocracy. Thick, ugly, country dividing hypocracy. Respect the president. But go ahead and give up on GW because he______________ (stole the election, lied, started a war over oil, etc)


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I just wanted to add that for those of us who trust in the opinions of people who say Obama sounds a little too much like Castro that its a little disturbing For Obama to be seeking presidential power he doesnt yet hold, and makes me wonder just how else he'll try and expand the powers of the presidential office.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Gun Owner,

My point in this was not a general statement, more a specific one within a bigger issue. When did we start demonizing people who are showing leadership skills? The truth is that the (mindless masses as you call them) believe we have a lack of leadership right now! It's a dangerous time to have that happen (or have the perception of that)

My argument has nothing to do with bush vs obama or red vs blue. My argument is that in a time like this I would much rather have the president elect pushing his boundries vs sitting on his hands....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I would much rather have the president elect pushing his boundries vs sitting on his hands....


I would not. He is stepping beyond the boundaries of his authority. If he does that now will he try to end term limits. Maybe he will be a lot like Chavez. It's disturbing because he is grabbing power, and counter productive to what may be happening. Don't forget our constitution has no office of the president elect, and I think for good reason.

The truth is that the (mindless masses as you call them) believe we have


> a lack of leadership right now! It's a dangerous time to have that happen (or have the perception of that)


Yes they are the mindless masses. The supreme court which the liberals always loved in the past said Bush won in Florida. Many know he won, but will not admit it. They keep saying it was stolen and many who don't want to pay any more attention to politics than NBC, CBS, ABC believe it. Many will tell you we don't have leadership because they are more interested in revenge than America. The media and radicals make up things like we went to Iraq for oil. All members of congress and intelligence from many other countries all agreed with Bush. Now with 20/20 hindsight many liberals think we are dumb enough to buy the story that they knew it all along. That makes them liars in my book. I don't trust or respect liars. Don't forget Obama brags he was always against the war. We never heard that during the decision because he was not in the senate. Easy to say now.

Nothing serves the dishonest more than the ignorance of the masses. The sad thing is most are intelligent, but the choose to remain ignorant. It takes some of their precious hunting or drinking time to pay attention to politics. In the end they may have no hunting time, or they will hunt with sticks.


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Nothing serves the dishonest more than the ignorance of the masses

I agree with this Plainsman but if the masses(ignorant or not) are craving leadership then it needs to come from somewhere.

Leadership = stability more times than not

I don't care if it's Bush or Obama but we are at a critical time right now and leadership needs to step forward...


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

The thing is, Bush is leading, the left just choses to ignore it. If Obama were truly a respectable person, he would be pointing out to his supporters that Bush's term is not yet over, and he is welcome to ideas, but the time to start setting policy is not yet his. Hes not doing that. THAT is the problem.

Just because people are eager to give him power does not give him the right to take it. Dont forget, people are fickle, and in masses, highly illogical.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

It seems to me that this notion of "leadership" is what has gotten us to where we are.

The Federal Government was not set up with "Leadership" in mind. It was set up as a back ground structure to insure the individual's freedom and liberty.

This notion of power, be it specific politicians or a political party combined with the public's realization that they can vote themselves wealth is what has caused this problem.

When "leadership" means folks intent on defying the basic laws of nature and economics ... I say we do not need a leader. We might be better served by someone who sits on their hands while restraining their personal desire to do the wrong thing.

As for "pushing boundries" ... that is not the realm of the Federal Government ... our Founders specifically left that realm to the disgretion of the States.

Just some thoughts from the desk of the Decoy


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

> I agree with this Plainsman but if the masses(ignorant or not) are craving leadership then it needs to come from somewhere.





> It seems to me that this notion of "leadership" is what has gotten us to where we are.


You are giving Bush way to much credit / blame as congress has the lowest approval rating in recorded history.

Bush's problem is he's a "*****" and has failed to take control. I'm thinking Somalian pirates for example. I doubt Obama will be any better because voting 'Present" just ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I agree with this Plainsman but if the masses(ignorant or not) are craving leadership then it needs to come from somewhere.


Constitutionally it comes from the man who is elected to office which is Bush. The only damper on his leadership is a whiz and moan congress that does everything wrong anyway.

I wonder if Obama will be put if on his last year the president elect starts making policy decisions for the United States while he is still in office. The democrats need to stop acting like spoiled children trying to make Bush suffer. They are way out of line.

What worries me now is when, not if, they all start screwing up will the media tell us. Also, I hope we get some lead time on bills and don't find out about them the day before a vote. We need lead time to sell our guns to someone with enough guts not to give them up.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

JustAnotherDog ... just for the record ...

I was in no way speaking of GWB.

I am speaking to what the American people seem to believe they are voting for.

And members of Congress are at the focal point of my comment.

We tend to look far to intently at people ... rather than their intent and how that intent fits up to the Constitution. If leadership is leading us away from the principles of the Constitution we are being lead in the wrong dirtection.

We need great stewards of the Constitution not great leaders.

Or so it seems to me


----------



## JustAnotherDog (Oct 16, 2005)

Gotcha, sir! :beer:



> We need great stewards of the Constitution not great leaders.


That steward will be a leader, but - we get the leadership we deserve. Until we are more deserving, I guess we'll get what we got. :wink:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

JustAnotherDog said:


> That steward will be a leader


I believe you are correct there.

Obviously my concern is keeping the horse ahead of the cart.


----------

